# Virtuelle Maschine => zuhause



## mega_ohm (10 Juni 2007)

Ich habe leider keinen anderen Forenzweig gefunden, der für meine Fragen möglicherweise zuständig wäre.... (ich hatte es bei "FAQ" probiert und bin nicht berechtigt, Fragen zu stellen.... )

*Ich habe folgendes Problem: *(zugegebenermaßen, es ist ein Luxus- Problem)

Ich benutze bisher sehr erfolgfreich die Demo- Version von "TrySim".

Mit "ein bischen" importieren/exportieren... "AWL-Quelle" etc... kommt man mit diesem Progi sehr, sehr weit bei s5, s7....
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich (natürlich, nachdem ich die Struktur begriffen hatte) auch sehr umfangreiche Programme für "LOGO" bzw. "KM-Easy" mit dieser Demo- Version geschrieben und getestet.
Nachdem ich wußte, daß Alles funktioniert, habe ich (um es am Bsp. einer KM-easy 620-DC-TC zu beschreiben... natürlich mit dem Hintergrund der sehr spröden Prog-Struktur dieser Steuerung, die ich aber beim Programm-schreiben schon beachtet hatte) einfach auf KOP umgeschaltet, die Symboltabelle neu geschrieben... (früher E0.0 = I1, früher A0.0=Q1) und alles war schick.

Am 30.06.07 läuft meine Lizenz für die Benutzung des Demo- Progis "TrySim" ab.
Mit Tricks, Lug und Betrug könnten sicher meine UrUrUr- Enkel mit dieser Demo- Version noch arbeiten. Das ist aber nicht das Thema !

*Meine Fragen:*
Da mich die 3D- Objekte (TrySim) nicht interessieren...

Lohnt es sich, 600,-€ für die Standard- Version von "TrySim" auszugeben ?

Ich bin Betriebselektriker in der Instandhaltung eines stahlproduzierenden- und weiterverarbeitenden Betriebes, möchte einfache Sachen nachprogrammieren (eine fehlende Schmiersteuerung z.B.)
[versch. Probleme haben sich erst aus dem Betrieb der Anlage ergeben] oder ich nutze das Programm, um "am Ball" zu bleiben.

Gibt es Alternativen, die für dasselbe Geld mehr bieten oder weniger kosten ???

Sind diese *600€ *gut angelegt ? (in Wissen und Erkenntnisfindung) oder rausgeschmissenes Geld ?

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## kolbendosierer (10 Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich kenne TrySim nicht.
Schau dir mal ACControl an. Haben wir bei uns in der Firma von Deltalogic.

Ich finds zum testen kleinerer Programme optimal.


Robert


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
wie sieht es mit Trysim lite aus? kostet nur 20€. 

Was kann TrySim Lite ?

TrySim Lite ist fast wie die Vollversion. Die Unterschiede sind: 
Sie kostet nur EUR 20,-- (großer Mengenrabatt, siehe unten)
Sie darf nur privat, nicht in Firmen, Schulen und anderen Organisationen verwendet werden.
Die mit TrySim Lite erstellten Programme können nicht exportiert werden, d.h. sie können nur dazu verwendet werden, Anlagen innerhalb von TrySim zu steuern. Auch der Import von Programmen, die auf einem anderen SPS-Entwicklungssystem geschrieben worden sind, ist nicht möglich.

Aber: 
Mit TrySim Lite können Sie Anlagen beliebiger Größe bauen und steuern.
Sie können alle Baustein-Arten (OB, FB, FC, DB) in FUP, KOP oder AWL schreiben.
Selbstverständlich können Sie speichern und das Programm drucken.
Sie können uns per email um Rat fragen.


----------



## mega_ohm (11 Juni 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht es mit Trysim lite aus? kostet nur 20€.
> 
> Was kann TrySim Lite ?
> ...


Ein unschlagbarer Preis !!


> Sie darf nur privat, nicht in Firmen, Schulen und anderen Organisationen verwendet werden.


Das ist mir bewußt, ich hatte den Support von cephalos@t-online.de
kontaktiert, es meldete sich ein 'Horst Wilhelm' im Namen dieser Firma.
Er bot mir für 20€ eine Schulversion an. Seitdem ich geantwortet hatte,
daß ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht (kein Schüler, kein Studium) "rechtmäßig"
zu dem Personenkreis für eine Schulversion gehöre... habe ich nix mehr gehört, von Herrn Horst Wilhelm.


> Die mit TrySim Lite erstellten Programme können nicht exportiert werden, d.h. sie können nur dazu verwendet werden, Anlagen innerhalb von TrySim zu steuern. Auch der Import von Programmen, die auf einem anderen SPS-Entwicklungssystem geschrieben worden sind, ist nicht möglich.


In der *Demo- Version* kann ich s5- Dateien, s7- Dateien importieren...
diese nach Belieben wieder als AWL- Quelle exportieren...
Die Schnittstelle über AWL wird von mehreren Mitbewerbern unterstützt, so daß ich (natürlich mit der Kenntnis der Struktur und Besonderheiten verschiedener Steuerungen) relativ "hardware- unabhängig" bin.
Ich habe derzeit ein s5- Projekt, mein, in s7 für eine 3XXCPU und eben dieses Projekt mit einer "easy- Kleinststeuerung" in Pflege oder Erstellung.
-Bei dem s5- Projekt gibt es nach mehr als 6 Jahren Funktion Ungereimtheiten. (da glaube ich nicht, daß Programmfehler die Ursache sind, muß es aber irgenwie mal begründen können. Der Glaube allein reicht leider nicht)
-Mein s7- Programm steht mal wieder zur jährlichen Programm- Pflege.
-Diese Kleinst- Steuerung ist ein Neu- Projekt.
Mittels TrySim habe ich (wie schon geschrieben, mit den entsprechenden Kenntnissen) aber auch schon s7-2XX (in MicroWin) programmiert.



> Die mit TrySim Lite erstellten Programme können nicht exportiert werden, d.h. sie können nur dazu verwendet werden, Anlagen innerhalb von TrySim zu steuern. Auch der Import von Programmen, die auf einem anderen SPS-Entwicklungssystem geschrieben worden sind, ist nicht möglich.


Ich sehe bei dieser Beschreibung für die Version, daß ich 20€ aus dem Fenster werfe !
Mir ist klar, daß man für 20€ nicht zuviel erwarten kann.
Aber daß, was ich lt. der Beschreibung erwarten kann, ist noch deutlich weniger, als daß es mir 1€ wert wäre. Was nützt mir eine Datei, die ich nur in TrySim lesen und bearbeiten kann ? Zumal die Bedienung sehr "spröde" ist ?
Ich habe keine Möglichkeit, mir mehrere Netzwerke gleichzeitig anzusehen.
Eine Dokumentation des Programms (z.B.: als Word- oder txt.- Datei) wird nicht unterstützt.
Für solche Zwecke hilft nur die <shift> + <print screen> Tastenkombi.
Danach ist die Doku noch mittels eines Grafik- Programmes nachzubearbeiten, danach kann eine Dokumentation in Word oder Openoffice irgendwie zusammengeschrammelt werden.

------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fazit:*
ALLES in ALLEM !!
Das ist für mich keine Alternative.
Ich finde, daß 600€ teuer (sogar fast unverschämt teuer) sind. Aber ich möchte nicht alles, was ich an dem Demo- Progi schätzen gelernt habe, vergessen.... für den Preis von 20€ !!
150- 200€ bin ich bereit, für dieses Programm (*ohne* die 3D- Objekte !!, ich kann damit nix anfangen) zu zahlen.

*Mal zur Dokumentation noch ein paar Fragen !*
Wie erstellen andere Kollegen diese ?
Gibt es Richtlinien, welche Punkte unbedingt enthalten sein müssen ?
Wie werden Dokumentationen effektiv erstellt ?

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (11 Juni 2007)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne TrySim nicht.
> Schau dir mal ACControl an. Haben wir bei uns in der Firma von Deltalogic.
> 
> ...


Gibt es eine kostenlose !! Demo- Version, mit der ich prüfen kann, was mich beim Kauf der Vollversion erwartet (oder was ich erwarten kann ?)


----------



## andre (11 Juni 2007)

Hallo mega_ohm,
ich habe die TrySim Lite Version hier zu Hause und verwende trotzdem die Demoversion.
Der Im- und Export sind meiner Meinung nach wichtige Funktionen, auf die ich nicht verzichten kann.
Wie lange läuft denn bei dir die Demo? Ich habe sie schon vor sehr langer Zeit installiert und bei mir kommt bei Programmstart lediglich der Hinweis, die Version sei veraltet und ich solle mir doch eine neue Demo herunterladen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Kniffo (11 Juni 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, spuckte die Demo bei der Installation ein Restzeit von (etwa) 6 Monaten aus.


----------



## kolbendosierer (11 Juni 2007)

Schau mal unter http://www.deltalogic.de/   unter Download -->Software

ACCONtrol S7-Win32 – S7-Software-SPS und S7-Simulations-SPS

http://www.deltalo


----------



## mega_ohm (11 Juni 2007)

andre schrieb:


> Hallo mega_ohm,
> ich habe die TrySim Lite Version hier zu Hause und verwende trotzdem die Demoversion.
> Der Im- und Export sind meiner Meinung nach wichtige Funktionen, auf die ich nicht verzichten kann.


Das sehe ich genauso.
Ich will ja zu Hause nicht bloß Gix-Gax spielen.
Ich tippsle an Programmen rum (zu Hause), weil ich dadurch etwas
besser hinter den Sinn der "richtigen", von Programmierern geschriebenen
Programme steigen und mir die Fehlersuche bei meiner täglichen Arbeit erleichtern will.
Bzw. auch, weil manche kleine zusätzliche Funktion oder "Schönheits- OP" benötigt wird, die z. Zeitpunkt der Inbetriebnahme der Anlage noch nicht absehbar war.



> Wie lange läuft denn bei dir die Demo? Ich habe sie schon vor sehr langer Zeit installiert und bei mir kommt bei Programmstart lediglich der Hinweis, die Version sei veraltet und ich solle mir doch eine neue Demo herunterladen.
> Gruß Andre


Laut der Anzeige bis 30.06.2007.
Also sollte ich einfach mal die Füße stillhalten und warten, was passiert ?

Das ist erstmal der beste Tipp. Danke:s12:


----------



## andre (12 Juni 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Laut der Anzeige bis 30.06.2007.
> Also sollte ich einfach mal die Füße stillhalten und warten, was passiert ?


Hallo,
also bei mir steht dort unter Info:
Demoversion (bis 30.06.*2006*), hab Version 2.9
Ich arbeite damit noch heute und bin zufrieden. Ich schreibe die Bausteine allerdings in STEP7 und importiere sie in TrySim um Funktionen zu testen. Nur wenn während des Tests Änderungen nötig sind, dann muss ich hinterher nach STEP7 exportieren.
Gruss Andre


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Juni 2007)

> ALLES in ALLEM !!
> Das ist für mich keine Alternative.
> Ich finde, daß 600€ teuer (sogar fast unverschämt teuer) sind. Aber ich möchte nicht alles, was ich an dem Demo- Progi schätzen gelernt habe, vergessen.... für den Preis von 20€ !!
> 150- 200€ bin ich bereit, für dieses Programm (*ohne* die 3D- Objekte !!, ich kann damit nix anfangen) zu zahlen.


 
Wenn man soviel mit einer SW erschlagen kann, dann sind doch 600€ für so eine Firma nun wirklich kein Hindernis. Die Entwicklung und Pflege einer solchen SW kostet viel Geld. Unverschämt teuer ist der Simatic Manager, da ich ja da mehrere K€ im Jahr an Hardware kaufe.

Je länger du nach einer alternativen SW suchst, desto mehr entfernst du dich von der Ersparnis bei 250€.

Gruß, pt


----------



## afk (12 Juni 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Gibt es eine kostenlose !! Demo- Version, mit der ich prüfen kann, was mich beim Kauf der Vollversion erwartet (oder was ich erwarten kann ?)


Kannst Du Dir bei Deltalogic runterladen, Link hat Robert bereits hier geliefert. Die Demo-Version inst AFAIK voll funktionsfähig, geht aber 15 Minuten nach jedem Programmstart in STOP. Das sollte aber für einen Test, ob Dir die Software zusagt, völlig ausreichend sein.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rudi (13 Juni 2007)

*Soft-Sps*

Wo gibts da eine Soft-SPS als Demo ??? Ich finde nur die Simulation.


----------



## mega_ohm (17 Juni 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Wenn man soviel mit einer SW erschlagen kann, dann sind doch 600€ für so eine Firma nun wirklich kein Hindernis. Die Entwicklung und Pflege einer solchen SW kostet viel Geld. Unverschämt teuer ist der Simatic Manager, da ich ja da mehrere K€ im Jahr an Hardware kaufe.
> 
> Je länger du nach einer alternativen SW suchst, desto mehr entfernst du dich von der Ersparnis bei 250€.
> 
> Gruß, pt


 
Mir ist schon bewußt, daß man Software (wenn sie was taugt) nicht geschenkt bekommt. Es ging aber auch nicht darum.

Zitat aus der Eröffnung dieses Stranges:
Ich bin Betriebselektriker in der Instandhaltung eines stahlproduzierenden- und weiterverarbeitenden Betriebes, möchte einfache Sachen ...
Das Interesse ist rein privat !
Ich möchte keine Maschinen entwickeln, den 'gelernten' Programmierern
das Wasser nicht abgraben... (das könnte ich auch gar nicht)

Ich hatte nach einer, für 'normale Anwender' bezahlbaren Vollversion gefragt, einen Preisvorschlag gemacht.
Zitat:
ALLES in ALLEM !!
Das ist für mich keine Alternative.
Ich finde, daß 600€ teuer (sogar fast unverschämt teuer) sind. Aber ich möchte nicht alles, was ich an dem Demo- Progi schätzen gelernt habe, vergessen.... für den Preis von 20€ !!
*150- 200€* bin ich bereit, für dieses Programm (*ohne* die 3D- Objekte !!, ich kann damit nix anfangen) zu zahlen). 

Und unter diesen Voraussetzungen halte ich 600€ immer noch für irrelavant, die Schulversion wird für mich immer noch nicht in Frage (auf Grund dessen, daß ich in keiner Ausbildung oder Studium bin) kommen und eine Version, mit der ich ein "bischen spielen kann" (keine Import-/Exportfunktion) ist geschenkt noch zu teuer. Es wäre schade, Zeit in so eine Version zu investieren.


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Juni 2007)

hallo,
hier noch einmal ein versuch: http://www.mhj-software.com/MHJ-Shop/ShopStart.php?Goto=WinSPS-S7
kostet 118€.


----------

